# Best Buy's New Return Policy



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Apparently you will now be flagged if you have a history of returning products ( especially for a refund ) or using the store's " price matching " policy. I have no idea if this policy is already in pace or is coming soon to Canada.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I can understand the returning thing but why get flagged for using the price match policy? Customers are helping the store by giving them the chance to do business with the price matching policy, but now customers will get flagged for it? If the store doesn't like it then they shouldn't make it a policy at all. No one likes to be "flagged."


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Customer profiling has been in place on the back end for years in the US.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't return things often or even use the price matching policy but I hope this doesn't come to Canada. 

I think we have slightly more stringent privacy laws in Canada. There are certain things that stores can't track without explicit consent from the consumer. 

Customer profiling isn't allowed unless you have a rewards card of some type.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah we have PIPEDA laws.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

scherzo said:


> Customer profiling isn't allowed unless you have a rewards card of some type.


You mean like this:


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

THATS WHAT YOU GET MESSING WITH BEST BUY , or any other chain , i'll admit im the first one in line to buy all my kid bs at some super chain, but we all shop at the super chains and the mom and pops get weeded out , then once the chains have you by the balls and there are no mom and pops look what happened...



all you can do is do you best to support your LOCAL shops and dont buy into the big saver program bs... watch the documentary WALMART the high cost of low prices it will change your method of thinking on how these super cluster f 's operate


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Best Buy is in financial trouble in the US. How that will affect their operations here is yet to be seen.
You can't really call that customer profiling since it is a direct result of returns or price matches to their store; whether it was a single one , or one of several.
All stores require your id to make a return.. That has nothing to do with your general purchase profile that would be built up from a loyalty card.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

not sure if I m following, how would they know if its you again?
unless you used a card thats similar to save on card which has your profile info in it, OR credit card.
if I buy with cash they cant trace anything.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm employed through BBYC and have heard it referred to as "customer profiling" when it was brought up years back. That's how it was spun anyways. And if it wasn't for extended warranty for both brands, Future Shop and Best Buy Canada would be bankrupt (won't go into further details other then they receive a percentage of the insurance provided by American bankers on that option [which with today's quality of products, I do purchase "PSP" on certain items).


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> not sure if I m following, how would they know if its you again?
> unless you used a card thats similar to save on card which has your profile info in it, OR credit card.
> if I buy with cash they cant trace anything.


You're not obligated to provide a postal code let alone a phone number either at the retail level in Canada because of PIPEDA if I recall correctly. Assuming you don't purchase extended warranty, as that'd be a requirement to associate a customer with the purchase ID.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i am surprised this policy hasn't resulted in litigation from manufacturers who require stores to honour warranties and product guarantees


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> i am surprised this policy hasn't resulted in litigation from manufacturers who require stores to honour warranties and product guarantees


As far as I'm aware as long as Best Buy follows the warranty details it can Return To Vendor and be accredited. If they don't, out of customer loyalty, then they are on the hook and can't do a thing about it besides further train associates one way or another, which is why this whole return policy came about. The other options are receive credit without it being defective, as opposed to reselling after being serviced due to potential customer data (versus adding to a write off allowance), or further service the items if they are defective, but were out of warranty or rejected for credit due to ill-compliance (ie. customer loyalty).

They're not worried about price matching, as you'd be surprised at how competitive some items are, ie. Computers and such. They make their money on audio products for home and vehicle, on nearly ALL accessories, and of course extended warranty. That's essentially it. It's the returns they're concerned about primarily and the associated costs of having to service them either internally or to a third party depot.

Again can't get into details, but it's the return policy based on specific customers being tracked on their returns (not specifically defective returns, but quite probably the opposite, the 15/30 day guarantee, excluding software, *aka buyer's remorse*).


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

While i understand there is a cost associated to restocking and mark downs for open box items from non warranty returns, there is no reason for that cost to be passed down to the consumer in terms of service cuts. The wages of floor reps/managers have been reduced, through inflation or lower starting wages (yay high turn over). This alone is a huge costs savings, so just how much are their upper management tier raking in to cause them to "lose money" from these practices? Its not lost money, its an expense that reduces their overall profit, thats it. Prior to these ridiculous store policies, these were accepted costs to doing business in electronic retail. So once again we are seeing greed come into effect, using the methods of a select few people abusing policies to maximize their returns. I understand fair adjustments to policies where extreme couponing was observed, but this is just stupid.

And i do understand just how much mark up they have on most electronics and appliances, its only media they recieve next to nothing on, which generally have no return policies unless defective.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

neven said:


> And i do understand just how much mark up they have on most electronics and appliances, its only media they recieve next to nothing on, which generally have no return policies unless defective.


I used to work computer service/retail many moons ago and even ran a business on the side.

We really only made money on media (paper, blank CDs, etc... Basically consumables) and on cables (where the markup is crazy..l but necessary)

Markup on the actual hardware was very very low. I can't speak as to the markup on other electronics and appliances which were sold in adjacent dept but I don't think it was high either. Cameras did have a decent markup and people would develop film at the time and we made money on that.

We used to calculate shrink (stolen goods, missed paperwork, etc) at about a rate of 4%. That is actually higher than the old reasonable rate of 2%. We used to catch credit card fraud and the odd shoplifter. It was the ones who got away with it that really hurt business.

Getting back to the topic. The retail store I was at would take returns without to much fuss. When people purchased products we would take name and phone number for the system but we really only did it for people who would lose their receipts and not to track the number of returns. I do not know what they do any longer.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't say most electronics, but appliances is definitely something I neglected to mention. Couldn't agree with you more otherwise.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

The only reason a store would go and do something such as this is because of those who abuse the return policy and so on. They aren't putting it in because of you and me. Of course everyone gets up in arms over it but if you want to be pissed off find the people who constantly return things and smack them upside the head.

Just to give a example. When I worked in a post office many many years ago there was a guy who would come in almost every week, every 2nd week for sure. Returning product to TSC that his wife bought and after receiving she decided she didn't want it. Think of how much money they are losing per purchase just to the one shopper in a year. I'm sure that wasn't a isolated incident and there are many others who do the same thing with other retail or online stores ect. If it was your store that she was doing it to, you'd make sure she could never buy again or limit the ability for her to do something like that which is exactly what the intent seems to be.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

kacairns said:


> The only reason a store would go and do something such as this is because of those who abuse the return policy and so on. They aren't putting it in because of you and me. Of course everyone gets up in arms over it but if you want to be pissed off find the people who constantly return things and smack them upside the head.
> 
> Just to give a example. When I worked in a post office many many years ago there was a guy who would come in almost every week, every 2nd week for sure. Returning product to TSC that his wife bought and after receiving she decided she didn't want it. Think of how much money they are losing per purchase just to the one shopper in a year. I'm sure that wasn't a isolated incident and there are many others who do the same thing with other retail or online stores ect. If it was your store that she was doing it to, you'd make sure she could never buy again or limit the ability for her to do something like that which is exactly what the intent seems to be.


If the store has the return/exchange policy then OWN up to it, why do it in the first place if you know people are going to do such a thing.

In Asia, theres no return or exchanges. you buy it. its yours for good. good luck trying to talk them into exchanging a broken product you bought 2 hours ago. actually, even 2 mins ago, as soon as the money is in their hands. your on your own.


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

effox said:


> I'm employed through BBYC and have heard it referred to as "customer profiling" when it was brought up years back. That's how it was spun anyways. And if it wasn't for extended warranty for both brands, Future Shop and Best Buy Canada would be bankrupt (won't go into further details other then they receive a percentage of the insurance provided by American bankers on that option [which with today's quality of products, I do purchase "PSP" on certain items).


Been there before. Except i was at Futureshop, and knowing the system: i know exactly how to cheat it. 
Buy with cash. Return with cash. They can't ask to see your ID for those. In addition they have no right to either.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

You forget that probably well over 50% if not more of merchandise in some areas of asia are cheap knock offs of quality products by quality companies. The reason there's no return policy is the company that made it doesn't care as they are just trying to make money off people who either can't afford the real thing, think it looks the same it must be just as good and are not there to keep people happy. The people selling it know you are getting something fake and just want your money.

The bottom line is return policy is intended to keep customers happy, ensure they get quality products. If people abuse them then companies look at ways to limit the abuse. If someone is buying stuff at best buy and returning more then 1 thing ever 3 months maybe they need to stop the impulse buying of stuff they don't really need and then they wouldn't have that problem.

Once again things like this only affect those who like to take advantage of things, not those who use it when they need/have to.



BaoBeiZhu said:


> If the store has the return/exchange policy then OWN up to it, why do it in the first place if you know people are going to do such a thing.
> 
> In Asia, theres no return or exchanges. you buy it. its yours for good. good luck trying to talk them into exchanging a broken product you bought 2 hours ago. actually, even 2 mins ago, as soon as the money is in their hands. your on your own.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

kacairns said:


> You forget that probably well over 50% if not more of merchandise in some areas of asia are cheap knock offs of quality products by quality companies. The reason there's no return policy is the company that made it doesn't care as they are just trying to make money off people who either can't afford the real thing, think it looks the same it must be just as good and are not there to keep people happy. The people selling it know you are getting something fake and just want your money.
> 
> The *bottom line is return policy is intended to keep customers happy, ensure they get quality products*. If people abuse them then companies look at ways to limit the abuse. If someone is buying stuff at best buy and returning more then 1 thing ever 3 months maybe they need to stop the impulse buying of stuff they don't really need and then they wouldn't have that problem.
> 
> Once again things like this only affect those who like to take advantage of things, not those who use it when they need/have to.


You've probably never been to Asia, the return/exchange policy goes for the MALL and the street market venders. no one refunds you anything. 
and cheap knock offs? Last year I went back I couldnt even find cheap knock offs, of course there is. but I gurantee not more than 50%, more likely 15%. (I m speaking about Taiwan, not sure about China, but I d say HK and Japan cant be any different than TW.)

You said it yourself pretty much, you never know until you use the item to realize if its quality product. If not, Then I would definitely return it or keep exchanging till I get what I want.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree with kacairns on this one. In Canada, just think of how Costco went from having one of the most liberal return/exchange policies in place to a much more restrictive ones, especially on stuff like electronics. I know for a fact (having talked to or overheard some Costco customers) that a number of people were taking advantage of the company to buy computers and tvs and then trade them in every 6 months to a year so that they could upgrade forever for free. Its abusers like that which force companies to make new, more restrictive policies about returns and exchanges. Companies like Costco will still allow people to return stuff but they need to have an official policy in place to protect the company when it is an obvious or suspected case of abuse.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nailed it Anthony.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> You've probably never been to Asia, the return/exchange policy goes for the MALL and the street market venders. no one refunds you anything.
> and cheap knock offs? Last year I went back I couldnt even find cheap knock offs, of course there is. but I gurantee not more than 50%, more likely 15%. (I m speaking about Taiwan, not sure about China, but I d say HK and Japan cant be any different than TW.)
> 
> You said it yourself pretty much, you never know until you use the item to realize if its quality product. If not, Then I would definitely return it or keep exchanging till I get what I want.


Ok well, 15% cheap knock offs, then you still have the high quality knock offs, they are still cheap compared to the real thing. Think of it this way, if you run a completely legit business and the guy next door to you is able to possibly have upwards of 15% of your market selling virtually the same thing you do, for cheaper, no warranty, no exchange/return. Are you going to be able to afford people bringing stuff back when they could just go next door afterwards. The legitimate business man needs to be able to put food on the plates for his children and can in no way compete with the knock off market regardless if they are cheap or high quality knock offs so every sale they make, they need to make sure it is final.

Also SeaHorse_Fanatic gives another prime example of its not the regular person but the one who takes advantage of what is there to protect the regular person


----------

